# Houge universal slide on grip



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)

I just picked one of these up for around $12 at a local store, for my S&W M&P 9mm, I LOVE IT!! It fits like a glove I have not had the chance to go try it at the range yet, but its amazing how good it feels in the hand with such a cheap (priced) product. I really love it, just thought I would share!


----------



## trevorlay (Jul 10, 2012)




----------

